# Bwi Replacement RO 5 Stg Filters



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So just curious what type of replacement filters can I use for a 5 stg Bwi 75g/day unit. Will the standard filters work or even the Coralife or whatever filters...
Would like to buy the right ones and seems that BWI is out of business now so cant even get a hold of tyler to ask.
Thanks guys


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Any standard 10" cartridges will work.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Do you know what type of filters they are. Is it one sediment and 2 carbon. Kind of cOnfused here


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

Mine has two carbon and one DI with an inline sediment prefilter. I just ordered the chloramine specific replacement kit from Bulk Reef Supply as well as the ominpure inline sediment filter. Works like a charm.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

What does the di look like. Is it the jelly looking one. Is your sediment the one on top.


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

shrtmann said:


> What does the di look like. Is it the jelly looking one. Is your sediment the one on top.


Yeah the di is the one with the plastic beads. The sediment filter is the one on top. Make sure you get the chloramine specific kit since our water supply uses chloramine. This is the inline sediment filter I use from bulk reef supply:

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/store/products/reverse-osmosis-filters-and-systems/replacement-filters-and-di-resin/reverse-osmosis-filters/omnipure-inline-sediment-filter.html


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Ya I think what I'm reading is I bought the wrong filters. I should of bought a di cartridge and 2 carbons. But what I bought was a 10" sediment and 2 10" carbons. Which would also explain why my reading never reached 0. I think they read 9 out which is way better than my tap which I think was 70 - 100 ppm tds or whatever it is. I guess that is what you get for going to a water supply store that doesn't know much of the aquarium stuff. Figured it'd be all the same. I mentioned 5 stg ro unit and he started throwing these cartridges out. Lol


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok so after looking at my unit. I think I have become confused again. Really I thought I had a handle on it. 

But anyways, if someone could help me out here
What is the route of the water and order for the cartridges. I have 3 large glass canisters an a large plastic canister and a smaller canister. What would they all be and the flow order. 


Lol I promise after I figure all this out I will label them and never have to go thru this again. Beginning to think I had them installed in the wrong order


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you can order from this guy. Ask him and he will explain all what you need. he is in Guelf and I never had a problem with him

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey sig I think you forgot to mention who that guy is. There is no link or even name in your reply


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I think Greg is Talking about this Guy in Guelph.

Hands down 1 of the best companies Ive delt with since starting into the Salt side of this hobbie.

https://www.reefwater.net/store/index.php


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry guys, getting old 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome guys thanks for all the help. I'm finally getting somewhere with this. Sometimes it's just better to ask a million questions. Been on the net forever researching but everyone is different and I've been getting different answers


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

shrtmann said:


> Been on the net forever researching but everyone is different and I've been getting different answers


That's for sure. everybody has something to say (including myself)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

